# ShawnP has a new Biotch!!!!!



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

That's Right...I've Been OWNED!!!!!! Never in my life have a taken an A$$ WHOOPING like this!!!!! He Warned me, He said it would hurt..... But DAMN Shawn!!!! Take a look at this DESTRUCTION!!!!










First, He gives me a history lesson










Then Advanced History










More to follow

Ron

P.S. I know, the photo's are rough, but, hey I'm a network engineer, not a photographer


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

you got bamboozled! nice job bro..congrats..


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

DAAAAMN!
Hahaha take the mans advice next time lol


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

And then the beatdown begins. At first I was floored (I still am) that Shawn sent me some cigars to put in the Cigar Caddy.










Then I opened it to see how many I could put inside...Bad Move Ron, *Boom*, You guessed it, Boobytrapped










Top Layer










Middle Layer










Bottom Layer


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Talk about beating someone into submission!!!! Then he turned to my newest of hobbies!!! That's right Pipes!!! check out the tobacco's Shawn sent














































Nope, He didn't stop there


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Now This is the Neck Breaker!!!! It deserves a post by itself!!!

A little background for a second. During last years hurricanes, some of our things got damaged. One of the was a nice Meer Pipe. It came off the shelf and got cracked. I had replaced it, But not with something like THIS!!!!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Shawn knew that throwing anyone a beating like this, they would need some painkillers. So thinking of everything, he sent the very BEST painkiller for me!!!










Shawn, I am speachless!!!! Just saying thank you is nowhere near enough. You think that truce is going to hold up? I am going to keep my word, But I have found the PERFECT loophole in our truce!!!

Ron

Hey everyone, I need some RG Bump Help Here PLEASE!!!!


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

You deserve it :tg:

and don't think your beef is settled with me. My humi is running out of room, and I think yours is a little empty.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

BUCASmoker said:


> You deserve it :tg:
> 
> and don't think your beef is settled with me. My humi is running out of room, and *I think yours is a little empty*.


Not even Remotely close!!!

We're not threw yet Vad!!!! Trust me we aren't!!! After taking an @$$ Whooping like this, I have to take it out on SOMEONE!!!!

Ron


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Worth every penny Ron, your a true friend and a good BOTL. You deserve it all and then some.

I tried to make this personal and I believe I did 

Glad you enjoyed it all and I love that Meerschaum so if you break this one I'm coming down to FL and giving you a real lesson in Sniper history  


Enjoy MY BITCH :r 


CS Resident Sniper

Shawn


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Pity he didn't enclose a book on how to difuse bombs and spot a booby trap 
Nice hit on a choice BOTL Shawn. Enjoy Ron, some great cigars with a good read.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Awesome hit on an awesome guy! Unbelievable!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice return fire. You will love that Cigar Caddy ! Great stuff !

Enjoy !


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

HAHA!

yeah! Ron got cratered....don't worry Ron you can live to fight another day.........just like the French! 

ATL


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Not even Remotely close!!!
> 
> We're not threw yet Vad!!!! Trust me we aren't!!! After taking an @$$ Whooping like this, I have to take it out on SOMEONE!!!!
> 
> Ron


Just keep in mind any attack on me will lead to retaliation thrice fold on you and those you care about. Muahaha.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Damn! That's a hit to tell the grandkids about right there!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Damn nice hit there...congrats!!!


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Ron,

I told you I would win this war brother 



Let me know how the pipe smokes man. I got your PM but work is acting up while trying to access CS to PM you back.


Shawn


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I think he sunk your battleship!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Hella cool bomb Shawn! That meer is awesome!

Enjoy the loot Ron! Just like a good sniper, you could never see it coming!:u 


:ms NCRM


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

WOW thats some good chit!!! Congrats and nice Bomb.


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

WTG Shawn!! Ron got a taste of his own medicine and then some. Congrats Ron,(#1 Eagles Fan)!!

CBF:w


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

To many PMs to send so I just wanted to thank everyone for the kind words I recieved 


Ron again enjoy bro


Thanks everyone

Shawn


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Ron, I sincerely hope you recover come Friday. 

I don't want to kick a man while he is down.


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

Damn!  

Ron, I bet you´re having a hard time standing after that hit bro. 

ShawnP really needs to take his medicine, that´s for sure. :bx


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

akatora said:


> Damn!
> 
> ShawnP really needs to take his medicine, that´s for sure. :bx


Nah no need for anyone to make me take my medicine, I am just trying to spread some tobacco joy to fellow Gorillas 

Ron you smoke that Meer yet?

Shawn


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

WOW!!!!!! I smoked the Meer with some Oriental last night!!!!! The Meer drew perfectly!!!! and the Oriental was just off the hook good!!!! 

Thank you once again Shawn!!


Ron

Note to Shawn- They only had 3 Jars last night. Said they were getting more By Friday.


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Shawn, I don't think that your hit even counts as a bomb. Need to create a new category for what you did! Good job.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Charles said:


> Shawn, I don't think that your hit even counts as a bomb. Need to create a new category for what you did! Good job.


Nah, a bombs a bomb some are just larger then others is all 

Shawn


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Owned....haha @ Ron!

NJ Shawn!!!


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

That was awesome. Shawn, you are the man. Spreading the tobacco love.

Ron, enjoy and recover well.


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

that is insane.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

A month ago, it *was* insane! 

~d.

==> On Skype and :al already.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Super hit, now that you have those books, maybe your spotter will see the next hit coming....:r


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

RG added for Shawn. Seriously nice hit bro!
Scott


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Wow someone raised the dead... Ron is now reminded of how bad he was destroyed!!!!


Never forget Ron!!!!!!!!!


Shawn


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

I remind myself every few days....By smoking that Kick A$$ PIPE!!!!!! Also, every time I smoke a cigar, cause I cut it with that Palio!!!!! 

Now that I'm openly reminded, Someone has to pay....and because of that DAMN truce  ........Some one will pay for it TODAY!!!!!

Ron


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> I remind myself every few days....By smoking that Kick A$$ PIPE!!!!!! Also, every time I smoke a cigar, cause I cut it with that Palio!!!!!
> 
> Now that I'm openly reminded, Someone has to pay....and because of that DAMN truce  ........Some one will pay for it TODAY!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Truce........ hehehehehe


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Just saw this -- nice hit :w 

Club Stogie Style

I got him for ya Ron


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice Hit! Shawn


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Ron1YY said:



> I remind myself every few days....By smoking that Kick A$$ PIPE!!!!!! Also, every time I smoke a cigar, cause I cut it with that Palio!!!!!
> 
> Now that I'm openly reminded, Someone has to pay....and because of that DAMN truce  ........Some one will pay for it TODAY!!!!!
> 
> Ron


I feel bad for whoever you enact your revenge on it. An innocent bystander shouldnt have to pay because you two are bickering.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

BUCASmoker said:


> I feel bad for whoever you enact your revenge on it. An innocent bystander shouldnt have to pay because you two are bickering.


Who else is going to pay? He's to scared to return fire on this 

Shawn


----------



## Anejo77 (Apr 29, 2006)

ShawnP said:


> Who else is going to pay? He's to scared to return fire on this
> 
> Shawn


Don't worry Shawn, I can still bomb the crap out of you. 

Anejo (The one who will make you bow the knee!)


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Anejo77 said:


> Don't worry Shawn, I can still bomb the crap out of you.
> 
> Anejo (The one who will make you bow the knee!)


Hmmmm seems Ron has back up.

Been a member since April and this is your 2nd post??

Carefull Anejo, be very carefull :mn

Shawn


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

ShawnP said:


> Hmmmm seems Ron has back up.
> 
> Been a member since April and this is your 2nd post??
> 
> ...


That isn't one to play with Shawn!!!!! He's crazier than the ENTIRE South Florida Crew put together!!!!

Ron


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

Amazing hit. Props on the generosity.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Ron why did you bump this thread?????? :hn 




Shawn


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Missed this the first time around...holy chit!!!


----------



## EKG (Sep 2, 2006)

Unbelievable bomb!


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

